# Those rooted and rom'd



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got a Razr Maxx today, traded my Gnex for it. I was wondering what everyone's using as far as roms go. I'm on Gummy ICS, but after coming from a gnex it just feels weird lol

Is anyone using a gingerbread rom? Either way, anyone who's been on a rom or multiple roms, feel free to chime in with opinions. Has battery been an issue on ics? Signal strength? Etc.

There are actually some moto features I like, so I might go with a stripped down gb rom.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Try black widow rom. Very stable.
I'm running now with no real issues 
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1526-rom-black-widow-ics-42612/page__pid__37756__st__400#entry37756


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I personally prefer the ICS leaks really smooth and fully working


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

The real ICS should be out in less than a month.

As of right now, I'm running .181, rooted and using the GO Launcher. My RAZR MAXX is perfect!


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Eclipse 1.3 is a nice stripped down moto-based rom. Everything seems to work, including camcorder. Can't say the same for aokp, gummy etc.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------

